# Pochmann corners



## happa95 (Dec 31, 2008)

*WARNING! THE FOLLOWING QUESTION IS FROM A NEWB.*

So, you guys will hate me for this, but i quit cubing for over 9 months. While I was cubing, I was doing BLD using old Pochmann corners and edges. Now, as I am trying to pick up BLDing again, I am constantly messing up with the corners. After a while, I realized that my problem was that I am doing moves during my set-up moves that I am not supposed to do. Btw, my buffer position is LBU and I use the two algorithms: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R and R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F

EDIT: I forgot to write the main reason I wrote this post: What are the moves you can't use during set-up?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 31, 2008)

You cant move any of the buffer pieces, meaning the LBU corner and the BU and LU edges. I find it easier to just use R, D and F for setups...


----------



## happa95 (Dec 31, 2008)

okay thanx


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 31, 2008)

Easy way to remember FDR Franklin Delano Roosevelt


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2008)

happa95 said:


> I use the two algorithms: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R and *R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F*


 something is wrong with that second alg


----------



## KevinK (Dec 31, 2008)

Make the final F in the second algorithm an F2.


----------



## happa95 (Dec 31, 2008)

oops, my bad


----------

